

Hard figure losses: 6 months running StrikeSapphire Bitcoin casino. - noduerme
http://www.casinomeister.com/forums/blogs/jstrike/286-how-start-casino-lose-money.html

======
chrisacky
That's a sad story. Keep at it!

~~~
noduerme
Thanks. It's not that sad, is it? I'm not unhappy about it. It's probably the
hardest project I can think of trying to start...and I didn't expect instant
success.

